# 2500 ac. crawford co, ga. openings now!



## big game (Feb 11, 2010)

(FOR 2011-2012)Sunset hunting club located in crawford co. Ga. For the past 30 plus years is now filling vacated openings for the2010-2011 season,
located at the upson co. crawford co. line 2 miles off Flint river.

(((( Now 2600ac.))))

camping year round.

state buck regs.

5 deer limit

3 gobblers

150yds. between stands

mapping system for all stands

 limited guest rules

several creek bottoms with hardwoods,also 28 to 30 year old pines thinned and trimmed.

$910

35 members, total.

 This is just a (brief) overview and for MORE details ,PLEASE CALL JIM @ 478-338-0012, and please no calls after 9pm. ( for some photos click on big game profile and then album) SO COME TAKE A LOOK AND GET SIGNED UP IN TIME TO TURKEY HUNT AND DO YOUR SCOUTING BEFORE THE SUMMER HEAT!!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Feb 12, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## ArmyTaco (Feb 13, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 22, 2010)

why no mid day hunting ? just wondering


----------



## big game (Feb 22, 2010)

you can hunt all the time , those are  hours that you can not be wandering all over the place. you can hunt, scout and move stands  from 11am til 3 pm.


----------



## joeyandamanda705 (Feb 23, 2010)

any pigs?


----------



## big game (Feb 24, 2010)

we have no hogs !


----------



## big game (Mar 4, 2010)

we have 4 openings at this time


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Jim!

What did ya'll kill this year?


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Mar 16, 2010)

*hunt club*

I`m glad I`ve been in the this club for 18 years.


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Mar 16, 2010)

*ttt*

I`m glad I`ve been in the this club for 18 years.


----------



## stumpjumper3d (Mar 20, 2010)

*ttt*

back to the top for a good club.


----------



## big game (Mar 22, 2010)

there are now 3 openings


----------



## phnman (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Jim for showing me and my sons around the club!  look forward to this season.  Shane


----------



## big game (Apr 14, 2010)

thank you shane


----------



## big game (Apr 14, 2010)

I have one opening to fill.


----------



## big game (Apr 19, 2010)

we are now filled up, my thanks to all that responded.


----------

